# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  نوشتن حرف چسبان

## pesarekhobtar

سلام...
دوستان از این که بابت همچین مساله ساده ای یک تاپیک جدید باز کردم عذر می خوام ولی چون در قسمت رفع مشکلات فارسی کسی به این سوالم پاسخ نداد حدس زدم که کسی از اون قسمت دیدن نمی کنه...ولی گفتم شاید اینجا بیشتر دیده بشه سوالم...از مدیریت سایت هم به طور ویزه عذر خواهی می کنم چون این مساله در اصل ارتباط مستقیمی با ویزوال بیسیک نداره...

:
دوستان کسی می تونه توضیح بده چه طور می شه حروف را به صورت جدا از هم نوشت ولی به صورت چسبان...
مثلا حرف " ب " چسبانش می شه " بـ " و " ـبـ " اما این که اینجا نوشتم خودش شد دو تا کاراکتر . میشه یک نفر بگه چه طور میشه این کار را کرد چون اگر که دوتاش کنم درست می شه ولی من می خوام فقط یک حرف باشه که در این صورت با پاک کردن حرف دوم باز هم به صورت غیرچسبان در میاد : " ب " و " بپ "

امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم را درست برسونم ...

----------


## sokote_bi_payan

به نام خدا

با سلام

فکر می کنم اگه بتونید به کد اسکی حرف چسبان دسترسی داشته باشید متوجه می شید که چطور می شه این کار و کرد. برای اینکه متوجه شید خود ویندوز اکس پی در قسمت ران بنویسید eudcedit و سپس کافیه که یه فونت و باز کنید و ببنید که حرف مثلا ب چسبان کد اسکیش چنده

موفق باشید

یا علی

----------


## pars.engineer

به نام خدا
البته من باید پست دوستمون sokote_bi_payan رو یه کوچولو تصحیح کنم.
کد اسکی(ASCII) یک استاندارد جهانی برای نسبت دادن اعداد به کارکترهاست که یک بایت می باشد لذا توانایی ذخیره 127 کارکتر متفاوت را دارد که این 127 کارکتر عبارتند از حروف کوچک و بزرگ انگلیسی اعداد 0 الی 9 و تعدادی علایم خاص مثل / و # و & و ...، پس بدیهی است که نه تنها شامل حروف فارسی بلکه شامل حروف هیچ زبان دیگری نمی شود.
یونیکد (Unicode) استاندارد دیگری برای نسبت دادن اعداد به کارکترهاست که شامل 2 بایت می باشد و کارکترهای زبان فارسی و اکثر زبانهای زنده دنیا را شامل می شود.

**************************************************  *************
در پاسخ به سئوال هم شما باید کد یونیکد کارکتر مورد نظر را پیدا کرده و آن را در یک متغییر از نوع String در VB و Char در C قرار دهید.
برای یافتن کد یونیکد مورد نظر می توانید از نرم افزار Word استفاده کنید در منوی Insertقسمت Symbol ها کارکتر مورد نظر را بیابید سپس در قسمت ‍Character Code میتوانید کد یونی آن را مشاهده کنید مثلا یونیکد بـ برابر FE91 است.
تذکر:
طرز استفاده از یونیکد در زبانهای برنامه نویسی با هم متفاوتند به عنوان مثال در Vb به 
صورت زیر است:

Dim x as String
x=ChrW$(&HFE91)
و در زبان C به صورت زیر است:

char x;
x="\xFE91"

----------


## sokote_bi_payan

درسته دوست عزیز. به جای اسکی باید می گفتم یونیکد.  دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## pesarekhobtar

اولا تشکر می کنم از این مطلبی که به من یاد دادید اما من این نکته را در برنامه ای که دوست خوبمون ام بی تی زحمت نوشتنش را کشیده بودند تست کردم و اون جوابی که می خواستم را نگرفتم...
به نظرتون چه طور می شه گفت که اگر حرف چسبان تایپ شد یک عدد دیگر ی را نشون بده ؟ و اینکه اگر حرف قبلی با وارد شدن حرف جدید تبدیل به چسبان شد عددی که حرف قبلی به خود نسبت داده بوده را در تکست باکس انکریپت تبدیل به یک عدد دیگر کنه ؟
این برنامه ای که در موردش صحبت کردم اگه ببینید فکر می کنم بهتر متوجه بشید :
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...2&d=1207166911
برنامه از دوست عزیزمون ام بی تی 925 هستش

ممنون

----------


## pesarekhobtar

اولا تشکر می کنم از این مطلبی که به من یاد دادید اما من این نکته را در برنامه ای که دوست خوبمون ام بی تی زحمت نوشتنش را کشیده بودند تست کردم و اون جوابی که می خواستم را نگرفتم...
به نظرتون چه طور می شه گفت که اگر حرف چسبان تایپ شد یک عدد دیگر ی را نشون بده ؟ و اینکه اگر حرف قبلی با وارد شدن حرف جدید تبدیل به چسبان شد عددی که حرف قبلی به خود نسبت داده بوده را در تکست باکس انکریپت تبدیل به یک عدد دیگر کنه ؟
این برنامه ای که در موردش صحبت کردم اگه ببینید فکر می کنم بهتر متوجه بشید :
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...2&d=1207166911
برنامه از دوست عزیزمون ام بی تی 925 هستش

ممنون

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
شما بهتره بگی کلا قصد داری چه کاری انجام بدی ؟

----------


## pesarekhobtar

ببینید من می خوام متنی که می نویسم تو تکست باکس را بفرستم به میکرو و در برنامه میکرو به ازای اعدادی که میگیره کاراکتر هایی که تو خودش برچسب شده را فراخونی کنه ...

به خاطر همین احتیاج دارم که متن به یک ارایه از اعداد تبدیل بشه...مثلا : بیبی
1324

اگه به نظرتون راه بهتری برای اینکار هست بفرمایید که دستتون درد نکنه...

----------


## vbhamed

این بیبی طبق چه قانونی تبدیل شده به 1324 ؟

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

فکر میکنم مثال زد

----------


## pesarekhobtar

بله مثال زدم... منظورم این بود که مثلا ب چسبان و ب غیر چسبان یا هر حرف دیگه ای هر کدومشون یک عدد را به خود نسبت بدن...
؟

----------

